# Swoop 170 AL 2019 29" Dämpferbuchsenmaße



## -mats- (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe den genannten Rahmen relativ günstig komplett nackig bekommen, also auch ohne Dämpfer. Glücklicherweise konnte ich auch einen RockShox Monarch Plus aus einem anderen Swoop 170 mit dem passenden Tune bekommen. Allerdings auch nackig, nur mit den Führungs/Gleitbuchsen, aber ohne Dämpferbuchsen. Soweit so gut.

Ich habe so ziemlich alles am MTB schonmal selbst aus/eingebaut ... nur keinen nackigen Dämpfer in einen nackten Rahmen.

Inzwischen habe ich dank Google und der Hilfe im allgemeinen Forum verstanden wie es geht und was ich brauche. Hier der Thread, da sind noch ein paar mehr Screenshots:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frage-zum-daempfereinbau-buchsen.934749/

Brauchen tue ich wohl diese hier:





						RockShox Einbaubuchsenset 8mm - Monarch, Vivid, Kage, Ario
					

1/2" x 1/2" Einbaubuchsenset für die RockShox Dämpfer Monarch, Vivid, Kage und Ario (ab Baujahr 2010). 8mm Bolzendurchmesser. Für 1 Dämpfer werden 2 Buchsensets benötigt!




					www.bike24.de
				




Zwei spezifische Fragen habe ich aber noch, die mir evtl jemand aus diesem Forum beantworten kann:

1) Was für eine Breite müssen die Dämpferbuchsen oben und unten haben? Ich habe zwar gemessen, dabei kommen aber Werte raus die es so nicht zu kaufen gibt. Wenn ich die Schraubachsen reinstecke und handfrest zusammen schraube, werden die Werte natürlich noch etwas kleiner, aber auch nicht genau passend zu einem der Breiten auf bike24.








2) die Schraubachse die den Dämpfer im Rahmen hält kommt direkt in die Aufnahme, ohne Kugellager dazwischen, richtig? Also so und mit der anderen Schraube auf der anderen Seite:




Oder muss da noch irgendwas dazwischen?

VIelen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2021)

-mats- schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe den genannten Rahmen relativ günstig komplett nackig bekommen, also auch ohne Dämpfer. Glücklicherweise konnte ich auch einen RockShox Monarch Plus aus einem anderen Swoop 170 mit dem passenden Tune bekommen. Allerdings auch nackig, nur mit den Führungs/Gleitbuchsen, aber ohne Dämpferbuchsen. Soweit so gut.
> 
> ...




Hi,

zu 1) das SWOOP 170 hat unten 42,2 x 8mm und oben 22,2 x 8mm. Zu 2) hier kommt kein zusätzliches Lager hinein.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

